# Myrtle Beach SC bike rental?



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I posted this question in the general forum a week or so ago and didn't get any good leads so I thought I 'd try here.

I'll be in Myrtle Beach SC for a family gathering for a few days. I would like to rent a decent road bike and get in a couple of long rides.

Any suggestions for bike shops that rent decent equipment as opposed to beach cruisers?

Any suggestions for good peaceful country rides - I know I'll probably have to drive, but that's OK.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

